# In support of those who post pictures



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

I personally want to extend a salute to all those model builders who build and then post photos of the beautiful finished products. 

They are a great inspiration to those of us who will never achieve that state of quality, and yet we can dream and aspire to that dream of maybe one day reaching that state of perfection.

I for one can only work towards building a product that somewhat ressembles the picture on the box. There are times when I don't even come close to achieving that level of craftmanship..
650bill


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You only see the good stuff - we never post pics of kits that make us wanna do this:


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*Still111*

Even so John, it is with those moments of triumph that are worth all the other diasters. By the way, I like and can connect with your photo. GRIN.
650bill


----------



## philrush (Jul 9, 2011)

650bill said:


> I personally want to extend a salute to all those model builders who build and then post photos of the beautiful finished products.
> 
> They are a great inspiration to those of us who will never achieve that state of quality, and yet we can dream and aspire to that dream of maybe one day reaching that state of perfection.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%

I tried to take a picture once, but couldnt edit out all the glue smears!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

*To 650bill...from S.MOE...a new member here.*



650bill said:


> I personally want to extend a salute to all those model builders who build and then post photos of the beautiful finished products.
> 
> They are a great inspiration to those of us who will never achieve that state of quality, and yet we can dream and aspire to that dream of maybe one day reaching that state of perfection.
> 
> ...


 MY SENTIMENT'S EXACTLLY and I've been spreading glue and brushing paint, since before they took the lead out of it.... Maybe thats what's wrong with me....


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, I now expect and need a thread to have photos, to give me the inspiration you've mentioned, and it's all good...


----------

